# No Pay?



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

How can they do this to our service men and women?? This ticks me off..now my son is over in Afghanistan stressed...are they gonna be able to pay their April bills?? 
http://www.armytimes.com/news/2011/03/military-contingency-plan-government-shutdown-031111w/


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah, I totally agree. That BLOWS!!!


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

This is an old story and it has been said that the troops will be paid along with those on SS..


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

this story was in this weeks Army times...but no matter..they should have never done this to or soldiers...


----------



## toro (Dec 18, 2009)

Same thing here Tusconred. Son's worried about paying bills. Total BS.


----------



## GulfStar (Jun 10, 2010)

*wow*

I really didn't think it would actually come to this.

"The officials said military personnel at home and abroad would receive one week's pay instead of two in their next checks. Among those affected would be troops in Iraq, Afghanistan and the region around Libya."

Thankfully I have some reserve funds, but I know a lot of Soldiers who live paycheck to paycheck. Try being in Iraq or Afghanistan and having to deal with a crying spouse who has no money to support the family while you're not there.

There will be some Soldier in an act of stupidity who will refuse to go on patrol or do his duty and probably go to prison for it. Who's going to reimburse the Soldiers for bounced check fees and damage to their credit scores. If you damage a persons credit, it costs them thousands of dollars in the future. I'm 2 months away from retiring in the Army, now I have to wonder what they could do to my retirement pay?

We can spend millons a day in foreign **** holes, but not pay our own Soldiers. I feel sad for our country, have we actually fallen this low?


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Well, we knew it was coming!! The strong arm tatics they are using up in Washington. NO PAY..ok..dang they get 1/2 of their pay. But, the soldiers won't do 1/2 of their job....they will still do their job and do it to the best of their ability. God bless our troops!! (oh..but can you please pay our troops..my grandkids would like to eat next week)


----------

